# Need help on what tire to buy



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

Well Iam on a budget to get tires so Iam trying to decide on a good mud tire that a reasonable price but duno what to get thought bout swamp lite and mud machine and the mud bi**h but duno what to do help me out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Not sure if they are aggressive enough but I had 30" zillas and found them great in the mud around hear but found them to much for higher speed trail riding.


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

Ya I thought about those too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

jprzr said:


> Well Iam on a budget to get tires so Iam trying to decide on a good mud tire that a reasonable price but duno what to get thought bout swamp lite and mud machine and the mud bi**h but duno what to do help me out


Looking at the pic in your avatar, IF you water ride alot then I'd recommend staying away from the swamplites. They do not pull well in most of the watery conditions that I've tried them in.....I've had 27s on 14" wheels on my 08 brute, and I used to have an 05 brute that had 29.5s on 12" wheels.....neither size swamplite did well in water period. The 29.5s had every other lug cut off on both sides of the tire which made them semi-resemble black mambas.....they pulled better being cut, than the uncut ones I had. 
Being on a budget, My recommendation would be search on Craigslist, at least around here in Houston there are always misc atv tires for sale and usually you can get a good deal on them. I've also seen alot of them in the for sale sections of the forums. You might be able to get a better "used" tire cheaper than buying new less aggressive. Not sure what your style, but the most widely recommended "mud" tires are typically zillas, outlaw radials, original laws/Law2s, and silverbacks. Just take a look around and see what you find.....maybe you can find some deals on a couple different tires and report back here and we can help you pick whats best for you. Just hate to see you buy new ones when there's so many deals on used. :bigok:


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

STAY AWAY FROM MUD *****S unless you like to replace ball joints a arm bushings and tierods I tried a set of those and they rode terrible anything over 18mph and you couldn't hold on to the bars. You should be able to pick up a set of used Backs pretty reasonable there's more of those tires out there than about anything used. I got lucky and bought 3 sets of 30" for 14"s and never paid more than $300 for a set.


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

Ill look around thanks guys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

